# OSI Spirulina Pellets



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

I need to buy a spirulina based food for my cichlid. I'm considering OSI, but it doesn't say the size of the pellets online, so I don't know wether to get small or medium ones. So, if anyone has used these, could you please tell me the size of the small and medium sized pellets in millimeters? Thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

what kind of cichlid.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

I think its a juvnile melanochromis cyaneorhabdos, a mbuna specie from lake malawi. The one I have is about 2" long.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Sizes usually range from 1mm for small to 3mm+ for Medium.

New Life Spectrum cichlid pellets (1mm) is all that you need. They are by far the best food to offer cichlids. 
3mm pellets are generally only for the larger species above 6".
Spirulina is usually an ingredient although you can buy it separately as discs.
I only use Spirulina discs for my 3 BN plecos and 2 Synodontis.

It would be beneficial as well to offer veggies such as peas (de shelled), zucchini, carrots and lettuce. Cook the peas and carrots for a few minutes to soften them up before putting them in the tank.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll get the small then.
I'm just getting the spirulina based pellets to feed to it once, maybe twice a week. I keep reading that spirulina is important to feed them, but I just recently read something saying that feeding too much spirulina has been linked with black spots on cichlids. So I don't want it to be in their staple diet, better safe than sorry.
Thanks for the advice. When you say cook, do mean boil? I tried feeding it a slice of cucumber the other day, and it was scared of it, haha. It was pretty cute, I'll have to put in a smaller piece next time.


----------

